# 32 oz. Deli Container with Poly Fabric Lid



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Anyone know where to get these in wholesale pricing/quantities?
PM me with details.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I get mine from Joshsfrogs.com. 
Candy


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/31920-where-get-cheap-fruit-fly-containers.html


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

My local deli just gives them to me for free... anyways on this site it works out to be like 17 cents each
Container-Deli-32 Oz. -Translucent (32DN05DART)


----------



## CaptMorgan (Sep 28, 2008)

You can google for either DELItainer, Fabri-Kal or Procal I
believe is another. Anyway, I got 250 with lids for about .19
.ea. Sold a few FF cultures and easily broke even, or a bit
above.

Unless your planning on selling cultures, you can easily
reuse them, then your probably better off splitting an order.
I got mine from a restaurant wholesaler, again googling will
give you a bunch. You can also go to Fabri-Kal's site, and
they have resellers by state.

All you have to do is a little work, or wait and someone
may have a link for you.

CM


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

What about 190 oz. containers? I have been searching ALL DAY...


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

pm'd you where to get


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> What about 190 oz. containers? I have been searching ALL DAY...


Search no more! 

Josh's Frogs


----------



## Tagar (Nov 3, 2007)

These come with the poly fabric lids but you've got to buy 240 of them. They also sell a lot of other insect containers plus insulated shipping boxes, heat/cold pack etc.

32oz with Poly Fabric Lid - 240 Units
[IN-32] $73.76 (plus shipping)

Insect containers - 4.5" dia. with poly-fabric lids


----------

